
Digital Ocean restricts Spaces creation Until Late 2020 - apple4ever
https://www.digitalocean.com/docs/release-notes/upcoming/spaces-fra1-nyc3/
======
drewnick
I tried to migrate a bunch of smaller images to this service several years
ago, and then again about a year ago. The performance was not satisfactory
back then and I found their docs recommended using it only for larger files
[1] which to me makes the service significantly less useful for web assets,
which I assume much of HN would use a service like this for.

1\.
[https://www.digitalocean.com/docs/spaces/resources/performan...](https://www.digitalocean.com/docs/spaces/resources/performance-
tips/#:~:text=Avoid%20Small%20Files%20and%20Use%20Multi%2DPart%20Uploads%20for%20Large%20Files,-When%20Should%20I&text=You%20should%20consider%20the%20size,files%20larger%20than%20500%20MB).

------
exabrial
Just in FRA1 and NYC3

~~~
apple4ever
Right, but its only been available in those two and AMS3, SIN1, SF2. So they
cut 40% of the available options. And they only recommend using AMS3, so its
possible the other are not far behind.

Seems concerning.

